
Why Your Static Website Needs HTTPS - vmarsy
https://www.troyhunt.com/heres-why-your-static-website-needs-https/
======
dozzie
Why? Because you want somebody to be able to censor out your whole website
without notifying you and without giving you any meaningful way to protest (CA
revoking your certificate and giving you as much support as Google gives to
its non-paying users or PayPal to the sellers).

Now we have the same situation with DNS, but let's add more choking points, it
surely is a good idea.

